# Hymer b584 - safe to stand on roof?



## yydelilah (Jun 3, 2009)

It may seem like a bit of dumb question but is it OK to walk on top of roof area on my Hymer B584 (2001)?

It doesn't have a roof-rack or ladder at the back but I need to give the roof area a good clean to get rid of some dirt/algae and the only way I can think of doing this is to climb up and give it a good clean. Anyone else got any bright ideas on how to access he roof space?

I've thought about an extendible brush/mop but I really need to get into some awkward areas with a hand cloth.

Any help would be appreciated.

ps Mildred is for sale if anyone is interested - immaculate. See Preloved (Horndean)

thanks


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Being slightly on the large size, I didn't fancy walking on mine, I reach most parts of my roof by ladder - with an old jumper wrapped round it where it meets the van. I can reach much of the roof like this, but for the hard to reach places I've a 4x2ft piece of ply wood which I cover with a blanket, lay it on the roof and crawl on this. It helps to spead the weight.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You can walk on it with absolutely no problem.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

yydelilah said:


> It may seem like a bit of dumb question but is it OK to walk on top of roof area on my Hymer B584 (2001)?


Peter Hambilton of http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html fame, told me a long time ago that it was safe to walk on the roof.
Although there is chequered plating at the rear section, twice a year I am all over the roof cleaning it off.

Please be especially aware of trip or slip hazards, including any hose/brush/bucket that you take up there with you.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

